# telehealth vs telephone sevices



## newfiegirl (Jan 11, 2017)

I am fairly new to coding.  Is there a difference between telehealth and telephone services.  Also, is there a specific cpt code for telehealth?  Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 12, 2017)

They are not the same thing - telehealth requires interactive audio and visual real-time interaction between the provider and patient.  There aren't specific codes for telehealth services - you'd code based on the service provided.  Here's a link to Medicare guide for telehealth coding and billing which should give you most of the background you're looking for, including a list of what services/codes are allowed using telehealth:

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...NProducts/downloads/TelehealthSrvcsfctsht.pdf


----------

